# Crypt ID.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

So I got this as red aponogeton long ago. But it just sent a runner sometime ago. So it's definitely aponogeton. Also it has been with me for around a year, and has never flowered. Any idea what kinda crypt it is? Grows pretty slow, grows to around 12"-15" in highlight. Gets a slight orangish tinge on older leaves.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Crypt balansae

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree. A common aquarium Crypt. Exact name see Plantfinder: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=27
The var. balansae is also variable, there are different forms with broader or narrower, rather green or brownish/reddish leaves.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Mine is broader one I guess. Thanks Heiko and jrIL.


----------

